# Ear flap hat with a brim



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

I just saw the cutest hat someone was wearing on the news. It was an ear flap hat with a brim, long braids to tie it with pom poms on the ties. It looked like it was knit and the pattern was a bunch of little bumps throughout. I never knew hats like that existed, so i did a google search for pics and i am surprised to find so many different ones. I think i will search for a pattern and put one on my to do list for this year. 
I like these:

http://img.alibaba.com/wsphoto/v0/502172134/Hot-Brand-Winter-Wool-Hat-Hand-Knit-Winter-Earflap-Cap-KM-1219-17-Pink.jpg

http://img.alibaba.com/wsphoto/v0/514711405/EMS-Free-Shipping-Wool-Winter-Hat-Hand-Knitted-Winter-Earflap-Cap-KM-1219-03-Red.jpg


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Thank you for the link , they are beautiful , hope you get to find a pattern .


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Those are neat hats!

How 'bout using a deerstalker hat pattern?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=deerstalker%20hat&view=captioned_thumbs&photo=yes&craft=knitting&page=1&sort=best

Elle


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hope you can find pattern also. That is so cute.


----------



## tootslinda (Jan 4, 2013)

I love it would like to make one for me when shoveling snow. If you find the pattern shoot it over to me will you thanks.


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

I am not having any luck finding a pattern even the deer stalker would not load.


----------



## ola alaa (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you for the link


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Linda888 said:


> I just saw the cutest hat someone was wearing on the news. It was an ear flap hat with a brim, long braids to tie it with pom poms on the ties. It looked like it was knit and the pattern was a bunch of little bumps throughout. I never knew hats like that existed, so i did a google search for pics and i am surprised to find so many different ones. I think i will search for a pattern and put one on my to do list for this year.
> 
> I really like the hats you gave links to. If you find a pattern you like, will you post it here or let me know. I * LOVE YOUR TASTE* in hats.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ellemck said:


> Those are neat hats!
> 
> How 'bout using a deerstalker hat pattern?
> 
> ...


Thanks for that idea; I think I know what I'll be working on for next Christmas' gifts!!
:thumbup:


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

Katieknits said:


> Linda888 said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw the cutest hat someone was wearing on the news. It was an ear flap hat with a brim, long braids to tie it with pom poms on the ties. It looked like it was knit and the pattern was a bunch of little bumps throughout. I never knew hats like that existed, so i did a google search for pics and i am surprised to find so many different ones. I think i will search for a pattern and put one on my to do list for this year.
> ...


----------



## lebellue (Apr 2, 2013)

Very cute hats! I'm also interested in what you find.
Here is a slightly similar style without earflaps.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Linda888 said:


> Thanks, yes i will post here if i find a pattern. Wish me luck, i really love those two i posted.


I wish you luck and I will keep my eye open as well. If I get lucky enough to find as cute as either of the ones you posted, I will post pattern here. 
It's so nice to have fellow KP friends with similar interests and/or taste.


----------



## Zanne60 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you for the links!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice hat and would also love to see the progress for the patten hunt.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

I really like the photos you posted, and hope you find the pattern.


----------



## ogram (Dec 2, 2011)

I love the two pics of hats you posted.

Good Luck in finding a pattern.

I'd be interested in the pattern also.


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Very nice hats, look warm too.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

Love the hats!


----------



## clopez57 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi. Couldn't find a free pattern but did find this one: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-earflap-beanie-with-brim. It looks like it's fairly easy.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Linda888 said:


> I just saw the cutest hat someone was wearing on the news. It was an ear flap hat with a brim, long braids to tie it with pom poms on the ties. It looked like it was knit and the pattern was a bunch of little bumps throughout. I never knew hats like that existed, so i did a google search for pics and i am surprised to find so many different ones. I think i will search for a pattern and put one on my to do list for this year.
> I like these:
> 
> http://img.alibaba.com/wsphoto/v0/502172134/Hot-Brand-Winter-Wool-Hat-Hand-Knit-Winter-Earflap-Cap-KM-1219-17-Pink.jpg
> ...


Red Heart has an ear flap brimmed hat I made last year. And I thought the brim would droop but the co-worker who's little boy I made if for said it doesn't. I got some stiffy, but didn't need it. Don't google that you might not like the responses. LOL.

here's the link http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/cool-kid-earflap-hat


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

clopez57 said:


> Hi. Couldn't find a free pattern but did find this one: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-earflap-beanie-with-brim. It looks like it's fairly easy.


Link doesn't work with the period at the end of your site addy.


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

I found this one. Was wondering if i could alter the pattern to add the brim somehow. Thanks for all the suggestions everyone. They are all great!
http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/accessory/trapper-hat-vkw0506_07/28937


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

http://images4-b.ravelrycache.com/uploads/garilynn/33965129/Elementary_small.jpg

The deerstalker is a paid pattern BUT looks so close to what you want. I think you can make it look like the one you found.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

WindingRoad, thanks for the link. I think this might just be my next project.

Red Heart has an ear flap brimmed hat I made last year. And I thought the brim would droop but the co-worker who's little boy I made if for said it doesn't. I got some stiffy, but didn't need it. Don't google that you might not like the responses. LOL.

here's the link http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/cool-kid-earflap-hat


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

DarleneD said:


> WindingRoad, thanks for the link. I think this might just be my next project.
> 
> Red Heart has an ear flap brimmed hat I made last year. And I thought the brim would droop but the co-worker who's little boy I made if for said it doesn't. I got some stiffy, but didn't need it. Don't google that you might not like the responses. LOL.
> 
> here's the link http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/cool-kid-earflap-hat


I made it in red with grey strips. I just wish when I make something, for free BTW, for a co-worker they would take the time to take a cell phone pic so I can see how it fits etc.

Good luck really easy. Just make the I cord then the ear flaps and pick them up when you start the head part.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for that tip about making the I Cord first. Makes sense and would be easier. When and if I do make it I will post a picture for you. Thanks again.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

DarleneD said:


> Thanks for that tip about making the I Cord first. Makes sense and would be easier. When and if I do make it I will post a picture for you. Thanks again.


Well that is how the pattern reads. But sometimes us knitters think we know more than the designer. But in this case I had to defer to them. LOL. I usually make braided ties.

Funny thing is 5 young ladies where I work have had kids in the last 2 years and none of those kids will keep a hat on. So I had to revert to ear flap tied hats. Don't know what's going on......


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Well that is how the pattern reads. But sometimes us knitters think we know more than the designer. But in this case I had to defer to them. LOL. I usually make braided ties.
> 
> Funny thing is 5 young ladies where I work have had kids in the last 2 years and none of those kids will keep a hat on. So I had to revert to ear flap tied hats. Don't know what's going on......


My grandchildren love the ear flap hats and usually keep them on. I know when they see this pattern they are going to put in their requests. They have a whole list of things to keep me busy already. lol


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

DarleneD said:


> My grandchildren love the ear flap hats and usually keep them on. I know when they see this pattern they are going to put in their requests. They have a whole list of things to keep me busy already. lol


Only took me about 4 hours. I worked on it a couple of night after a 12 day. So probably could finish it in an evening. Pretty quick work. I liked the stripes. Google jogging stripes so they look neat. Good luck. How many will you make?


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> Only took me about 4 hours. I worked on it a couple of night after a 12 day. So probably could finish it in an evening. Pretty quick work. I liked the stripes. Google jogging stripes so they look neat. Good luck. How many will you make?


I have lots of time for knitting usually unless the kids are here. Then it comes to a halt. lol I will make two at least, one for each of them. The other grandchildren are way older and don't wear hats.

I hit a button and don't know how to fix it now. I forget. Do you know how to get rid of è that

Its okay, I got it. Hit shift and ctrl at same time. Thanks to google.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

DarleneD said:


> I have lots of time for knitting usually unless the kids are here. Then it comes to a halt. lol I will make two at least, one for each of them. The other grandchildren are way older and don't wear hats.
> 
> I hit a button and don't know how to fix it now. I forget. Do you know how to get rid of è that
> 
> Its okay, I got it. Hit shift and ctrl at same time. Thanks to google.


I saw some really cool ear flap hats at A.C. Moore the other day. They were knit ( commercial) and then lined with fleece. The fleece was fashioned into the hat, tapered at the top and then whipped stitched all around the flaps and head part of the hat. Looked nice and warm and for $5. We can hardly make them for that. But homemade is still better. The knitted part looked cheap really. Like it would pull and run quite easily.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I know I saw them also.
We can't make them for that price. And lots of great colors and patterns.
I was thinking they would be great for shelters right now with this brutally cold weather we are having in CT area.


WindingRoad said:


> I saw some really cool ear flap hats at A.C. Moore the other day. They were knit ( commercial) and then lined with fleece. The fleece was fashioned into the hat, tapered at the top and then whipped stitched all around the flaps and head part of the hat. Looked nice and warm and for $5. We can hardly make them for that. But homemade is still better. The knitted part looked cheap really. Like it would pull and run quite easily.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

LEE1313 said:


> I know I saw them also.
> We can't make them for that price. And lots of great colors and patterns.
> I was thinking they would be great for shelters right now with this brutally cold weather we are having in CT area.


Yes that is true. I did check them out as I may make some. Easy construction. Just have to fudge the fleece a little. I can whip stitch fine. It's the meticulous sewing I don't like.

We were -16 last night here in ME.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

They would probably be warm alright but like you say, we couldn't knit them for that much. I don't think it would be too difficult to line them with fleece.
Yes the shelters could use hats like this for sure.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

DarleneD said:


> They would probably be warm alright but like you say, we couldn't knit them for that much. I don't think it would be too difficult to line them with fleece.
> Yes the shelters could use hats like this for sure.


Nah they just cut a piece of fleece and gathered it up for the top of the hat. Trimmed to fit around the ear flaps, and head part of the hat. Folded that part over and whip stitched it with contrasting thick thread. Kind of an embellishment.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Lining them isn't that hard.
When you finish the knit hat section, trace it onto a paper for a pattern. Cut the fleece according to the pattern.
Hand sew it to the knit hat, turning under the edge a little.
I managed to do it, wasn;t as hard as I thought it would be. Just make sure you cut the fleece to stretch WIDE( to fit around the head) not TALL. Other wise the hat will be too tight and won't fit. ASK ME HOW I KNOW-- dah I goofed the first hat and had to remove the lining.
I think we over worry and stress ourselves way too much. Sometimes close is good enough


DarleneD said:


> They would probably be warm alright but like you say, we couldn't knit them for that much. I don't think it would be too difficult to line them with fleece.
> Yes the shelters could use hats like this for sure.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

Don't really think I would like it that way then.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> Lining them isn't that hard.
> When you finish the knit hat section, trace it onto a paper for a pattern. Cut the fleece according to the pattern.
> Hand sew it to the knit hat, turning under the edge a little.
> I managed to do it, wasn;t as hard as I thought it would be. Just make sure you cut the fleece to stretch WIDE( to fit around the head) not TALL. Other wise the hat will be too tight and won't fit. ASK ME HOW I KNOW-- dah I goofed the first hat and had to remove the lining.
> I think we over worry and stress ourselves way too much. Sometimes close is good enough


If you did it the way you say it would probably work out very nicely. I might try it. Might not too. lol


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh for the brim I use the plastic canvas to make it firmer.
Just cut to shape.
Can machine wash, NOT DRY. Lasted as long as the hat did.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> Oh for the brim I use the plastic canvas to make it firmer.
> Just cut to shape.
> Can machine wash, NOT DRY. Lasted as long as the hat did.


I made a hat for hubby one time and he wanted a stiff peak so I used a piece of heavy plastic and cut it to the shape and knit over it. It worked perfectly.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

DarleneD said:


> I made a hat for hubby one time and he wanted a stiff peak so I used a piece of heavy plastic and cut it to the shape and knit over it. It worked perfectly.


That's a great idea. I'll have to remember that. I bet that plastic mesh some people use to make tissue boxes etc would work good too.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

LEE1313 said:


> Oh for the brim I use the plastic canvas to make it firmer.
> Just cut to shape.
> Can machine wash, NOT DRY. Lasted as long as the hat did.


This hat, the co-worker I made it for,says the brim doesn't droop on her little boy. I think you really have to make it snug to the head for that. I just made it and got lucky that it fit. No head to measure. LOL


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

When I Used the plastic, I just shaped it to what he wanted and it worked. I forget what I used but remember it was a heavy white solid plastic.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes that is what I used. The kind with the little squares for sewing into.
Or Pellon works also.

quote=WindingRoad]That's a great idea. I'll have to remember that. I bet that plastic mesh some people use to make tissue boxes etc would work good too.[/quote]


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

The closest I could find was Tobnoggan by Katie Vlasov it's on Ravelery.


----------



## donnabo (Jan 21, 2011)

Love the hat. I too would like to make one.


----------

